# Beef Tenderloin Question



## southsider (May 24, 2017)

Going to smoke one this weekend and have a few questions:

What is the smoking time per pound ?

What temp should I set the smoker at ?

What is the finished temp of the tenderloin ?


----------



## millerbuilds (May 24, 2017)

Southsider,

I grew up in Minne as well (west side of the cities).

I love smoked Beef Tenderloin.  I have learned that you must have an accurate thermometer for both the beef and your cooking chamber.

Here IMHO are answers to your questions based upon how I smoke a tenderloin.  These are based upon starting with a Beef tenderloin that has been out of the fridge for 30 minutes or so.

_​What is the smoking time per pound?  _*10-12 minutes*

_​What temp should I set the smoker at?  _*​300-310 degrees*

_​What is the finished temp of the tenderloin?  _*​I like my tenderloin medium rare.  I pull it at 125 degrees, loosely tent it with foil and let it rest for 10 minutes.  It will end up at about 130-135 IT.*

​I hope this helps!

Let me know how it turns out.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## southsider (May 24, 2017)

10-12 minutes per pound ? 300-310 degrees ? Are those mistypes ?


----------



## millerbuilds (May 24, 2017)

Southsider said:


> 10-12 minutes per pound ? 300-310 degrees ? Are those mistypes ?



Nope, I run mine high.  Typical 4lbs tenderloin takes me 45 minutes.  You can slow it down and extend the time, but I have found with such a lean cut of meat it tends to dry out.


----------



## southsider (May 24, 2017)

Ok, I have an electric smoker that only goes to 275 degrees. The recipe I am making calls for a 2 lbs tenderloin and says to smoke at 220 for 1.5 to 2.5 hours to get to 140-145 degrees. The one i have is about 5-6 lbs


----------



## millerbuilds (May 24, 2017)

Ok, pulling it at 145, would rest out at 150 which is medium well.  Most people do not like there tenderloin medium well.  Is perhaps the recipe for pork tenderloin?
I would run it as hot as you can and if you like it pull it at 125 - 130 for medium rare 130-135 for medium, and 140 for medium well. 

Smoke On!

- Jason


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2017)

Here's my two cents on this. 

We like our beef rare to medium rare. 

For a tenrloin roast I like to do a reverse sear or no sear. 

Low temp pit, 180-200. Cherry wood or a 50/50 mix of Cherry & Pecan. Or Cherry & Kiawe.

The lower pit temp allows the low fat cut to get a good amount of smoke.

Then the high temp sear finishes the show. 

As for time, with lean cuts, it's not about weight, it's about thickness of the cut. 

Smoke as long as you want, sear or don't. A tenderloin in a pit with a temp of 180 will be done well before the times mentioned in the posts above unless you are make no jerky.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here's my two cents on this.
> 
> We like our beef rare to medium rare.
> 
> ...


I agree with Case on this one.

You sure don't want to mess up an expensive piece of meat like that.

Al


----------



## southsider (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the info !!

I am a just getting back into smoking after a 7 year hiatus so I am not familair with reverse searing or what the rest out is. I am guessing the rest out out just means that is whatever temp I take it off at, the temp will rise about 10 degrees after it sits for about 10 mintues ?.

My plan was to just put it on, leave it and take it off when the temp is right, so I guess what I am asking is for a temp to set the electric smoker at, will probably do 200-220 since that it what the recipe calls for and how long typically for a 5-6 lb tenderloint to get to 125-135 deg at 200-220 degrees. BTW, I have a 30" masterbuilt electric smoker, not sure if that changes anything or not


----------



## shyzabrau (May 25, 2017)

Southsider said:


> I am a just getting back into smoking after a 7 year hiatus so I am not familair with reverse searing or what the rest out is.


A reverse sear just means searing the meat AFTER it has been cooked. (Most traditional methods have you sear the meat before braising or baking, so doing it afterwards is called a _reverse_ sear.)

A reverse sear is good for some methods that don't impart visually appealing exteriors. (A relatively short smoke or sous vide.)


----------



## brinopager (Dec 23, 2017)

What is a good temp to sear? Neighbor is doing a prime rib and I am doing the beef tenderloin for our neighborly Christmas dinner.  Using cherry for 135 IT, expecting 3 hour cook time and want to reverse sear to finish. Any suggestions? My gas grill can reach 600 degrees and planning on throwing a skillet in there with butter and placing the smoked beef tenderloin on there for the sear.  Thoughts?


----------



## schlotz (Dec 23, 2017)

The sear won't take long with 500-600º - couple of minutes. Personally wouldn't use a pan but that's your choice. Depending on what you want the final IT to be at slice time you might want to rethink the IT at smoker pull off (btw I would suggest a 5 min rest before searing) so with searing and final resting it will end up where you want it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2017)

This Smoked Tenderloin came out perfect, and all of the details are included in this Step by Step:
*Smoked Beef Tenderloin (On Sale)*


Bear


----------

